# Tractor Help



## 4stroker (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum as I am looking for a USED tractor, probably something from early 70's to late 80's within my budget ( under $500). I plan on using this for cutting grass, plowing snow, hauling a small trailer ( grass and leaf removal). I have done some research and found John Deere, Cub Cadet and Simplicity to be pretty good tractors, although there are so many models. Which ones should I stay away from and which ones are good choices. I am currently looking at a Simplicity 7114H and a Cub Cadet 1320H and 1420H. Any info MUCH, MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome,4stroker!I've gotta tell you,up front,I'm partial to Simplicity tractors..especially the older ones from the '70s/'80s.They're rugged,and you can still find plenty of parts and accessories for them.By the way,my wife's family is from Saginaw/Midland area.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome 4stroker (do you have four dogs?) just kiddin,
That's some good advice there. My advice is choose from a good solid selection, see what you like and go with your gut feeling.
Cheers:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome 4stroker.
If you got the time check Bolens mosty 1250 model..thats working mule.


----------



## 4stroker (Aug 21, 2011)

I am looking at a Cub Cadet 123 in very good condition, runs good, no smoke with tiller attachment, snow blower, extra deck in very good condition. Also a cab and an electric lift which I would have to put back together. Also chains for wheels and wheel weights. He wants $700 which to me seems a little steep for about a 45 year old tractor. Are 123's good?


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

Almost everything I own is old. If it (whatever "it" is) is in good shape, age doesn't matter. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

